# Breeders in western pa and etc



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi! I'm brand new because I am looking to buy my first golden retriever. I live in Pittsburgh so I'm looking for a breeder in the Western PA area. Any good advice on where to look? And what exactly to look for? Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi & welcome from Wexford! 

What kind of companion are you looking for? Therapy, pet, hunting, conformation, agility?
What time frame, etc?
Willing to travel reasonable distance in Pgh area?


You can contact our club referral person to find out which breeders have a litter or are planning a litter. www.gpgrc.org under puppy referral. I know a few breeders are planning litters to be bred soon.

Both parents and at least 5+ generations should have
*hip clearance verifiable on www.offa.org
*elbow clearance verifiable on www.offa.org
*yearly eye clearance. If not on OFA site, ask for a copy.
*cardiac clearance
*parents with some kind of titling, either conformation, field work, obedience, rally, or agility- a breeder who is involved with their dogs!

You can use www.k9data.com to look up pedigrees.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi and thanks!! I am just looking for a pet. A friend of mine got her dog from Safari Goldens by the the Pittsburgh Airport (Home Page) and really liked it. Any experience with this breeder?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I do not have experience with this breeder but based on information on the website I would not feel comfortable. No registered names are provided and they appear to support the breeding of zebras with donkeys. It also appears that they are breeding 3 litters at the moment, all to the same of their boys. Definitely would get a referral from the club.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm extremely happy with my golden from Harborview Goldens in PA. Jenn Craig is a member here, and also has a website.
http://www.harborviewgoldens.com/


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> Hi and thanks!! I am just looking for a pet. A friend of mine got her dog from Safari Goldens by the the Pittsburgh Airport (Home Page) and really liked it. Any experience with this breeder?


I agree with what Jackie has said. There are no registered names on the site to actually verify that they DO do the clearances. Having 3 litters at once all sired by the same male also turns me off. There is no way that the same male is the best compliment for all of the girls.

My dog's breeder is Brianne Goldens, you can find her website. She's planning a summer litter. My dog's sire is from Harborview and she is awesome, too! Contact the golden club at www.gpgrc.org for a puppy referral and an idea of who is planning a litter in the area.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi and thanks for the advice. I asked the woman and she emailed me the numbers for the next litter...the sire is SR40184104 and the dam is SR30785101. I don't know exactly what the ratings mean...any help?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The sire:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Only has hips and elbows. You want a heart clearance done by a cardiologist and you want an eye clearance CERF done yearly!

The dam:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Has hips and elbows, but the heart clearance is done by a practitioner, which is not good. No CERF either.

I would ask and see if the breeder has any of these (see the actual document) because they might not have sent them in. If they cannot provide it to you, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Rainheart said:


> The sire:
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> Only has hips and elbows. You want a heart clearance done by a cardiologist and you want an eye clearance CERF done yearly!
> 
> ...


In addition, clearances on the parents of these two seem to be spotty at best.

Hips and elbows must be sent in, in order to get a rating and, if passing, the rating will be listed on the OFA site. Hips can also be done by Penn Hip. With eyes and hearts, the clearance is actually given by the certifying vet and OFA serves as a registry for those clearances. If not on the OFA website you will, as mentioned above, need to see hard copies.

You really want a solid history of clearances for at least 3 generations back and I am not sure that is there for these 2.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

There are no clearances past the sire's dam and on the sire's side lots of missing elbows among other clearances. The dam's dam is not cleared by OFA either. 

Keep looking.

I agree w/Tahnee's post above.

Edited to add after Sally's Mom's post- this is super tight breeding. The puppies will have the same grandfather on both sides.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And the sire and dam of the above litter both have the same sire!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

If she has all of the documentation (heart, eyes, hips, and elbows) for the parents is that okay then? Is "tight breeding" thing a problem? Thanks for all the help guys! I know my friend really enjoyed this breeder. She said she was super helpful and in touch to this day.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> If she has all of the documentation (heart, eyes, hips, and elbows) for the parents is that okay then? Is "tight breeding" thing a problem? Thanks for all the help guys! I know my friend really enjoyed this breeder. She said she was super helpful and in touch to this day.


I'm not a breeder, but I think a tight line breeding like this should only be done by the most experienced of breeders. I would pass on this litter for this and for the fact that there isn't a solid background of clearances on either dog's side.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know a lot about dog breeding, but so its not okay if both parents are okay on hips, eyes, heart, and elbows if it doesn't go further back than that?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

With the reasons above, I would go with a different breeder. If your friends' goldens are healthy, that is wonderful! But a pedigree like this should make you weary. You want to see at least 3-5 generations back full of clearances. Look back at the other threads suggesting breeders in your area. Just search for 'Breeders in Pennsylvania.' You are bound to find some really great ones in your state, but beware that Pennsylvania has a lot of bad breeders too.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I applaud you for your concern about a reputable breeder. I hope you are not in a hurry to get a puppy. The more research you do, the better off you'll be in the long run. As proof to those who have posted here, you want to have all the appropriate clearances done. I have learned so much here on this forum and you will too. Welcome.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ahh this is confusing! Its very hard to tell what is and is not legit (I guess if it were easy it wouldn't be such a big issue!). Like isn't it possible for someone to have all the proper records in paper and the online search looks sketchy? Or for the website and health information to look great online when it is really kind of shoddy?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When you do a tight line breeding, you double up on recessives. You better hope they are good ones. And not to be a snob, but do these dogs have any titles? Why would you double up on a sire with nothing of merit behind him?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> If she has all of the documentation (heart, eyes, hips, and elbows) for the parents is that okay then? Is "tight breeding" thing a problem? Thanks for all the help guys! I know my friend really enjoyed this breeder. She said she was super helpful and in touch to this day.


If the breeder has all the documentation, i.e., the paper copies from the OFFA, a Cerf form and heart clearance form that is good.

Having the sire and dam of the planned litter is necessary for a good breeding, but it is also important that there is a depth of clearances, that is, that the grandparents of the planned litter, and great-grandparents (at least) have all their clearances. This is because although there is a genetic basis for health issues for hip and elbow dysplasia, and heart and eye problems found in Goldens, most seem to be either recessive or due to multiple genes, so they often skip a generation.

As to the "tight line breeding," or in this case inbreeding, this is something that is hardly ever done by very experienced breeders and then only in very special circumstances. With inbreeding you really double up on the genes of that one dog. Every dog has is strengths and weaknesses and with a good breeding you want to breed a bitch to a stud that improves on her weaknesses. Unless a dog is perfect, there is no logic in such inbreeding.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You can also contact the Appalachian Golden Retriever Club based in WV. They have a sweeps and sponsored entry at the shows in Marietta Ohio on the weekend of May 28. It might be worth a trip to meet breeders and other golden people who can put you into contact with the right people.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. Does anyone have more referrals for breeders in my area? Thanks!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

The Harborview dogs are very pretty!!


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Definitely contact the local GRCA club. They are wonderful!!!! The other goldens whom I have met from their recommended breeder(s) are (almost) as terrific as our Joy!!!! Really, they are just a wealth of info as well as being utterly committed to the breed and to their dogs' well being.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats for all the help! This sure is complex! Any more advice on which breeders to pick would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

I second the recommendation for Brianne's Goldens. My puppy came home two weeks ago. He is so well adjusted and happy. Anne the breeder does such a great job with them, I highly recommend a puppy from her.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

During my search I also spoke with Dian at Stonepaw. She had a breeding this winter that didn't take. She might be breeding again this spring. She was very nice.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I spoke to this breeder today Marley

Does anyone know of them??


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't know them sorry. A cursory look at their website and OFFA looks promising.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi! I spoke to another breeder today who said her dam had its preliminary OFA's done and that they were good (hips) and normal (elbow). What does this mean? Is this sufficient?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay so I think I have two promising leads on my breeder search! Here they are...

Top Hat Golden Retrievers - Previous Litters

and 

Marley

Any advice?


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

The sire of my puppy was a Shilo Golden. They are in Ohio... Shilo Golden Retrievers


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> Hi! I spoke to another breeder today who said her dam had its preliminary OFA's done and that they were good (hips) and normal (elbow). What does this mean? Is this sufficient?


No, unfortunately- it is not good enough. A dog used for breeding should be 24 months of age or older. At which time they can get OFA final clearances. This age is chosen because it is when the growth plates close. A preliminary rating is not enough to breed on and is against the GRCA's code of ethics.

Re: Top Hat litter:

It has English lines and seems to be a nice breeding. Sabrina's mother is missing an elbow clearance- check on that. Since the sire's ancestors are from the UK- ask about those clearances. They have a different system than we do called BVA. He looks like a very nice dog.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey would anyone mind taking another look at Safari Goldens? She recently posted all the certifications for her dogs (the next litter would be Rosella Mae and Porter). They come highly recommended by a few friends. Thanks guys! I trust your judgement!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Still don't feel comfortable, sorry. Clearances are just one of the many requirements to be a good breeder. Again, do contact your local breed club for a referral, that will be the best starting point.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> Hey would anyone mind taking another look at Safari Goldens? She recently posted all the certifications for her dogs (the next litter would be Rosella Mae and Porter). They come highly recommended by a few friends. Thanks guys! I trust your judgement!


GOLDEN KEYS ROYAL ROSELLA MAE x GOLDENKEYSPONDERING PORTOR 

Besides the fact that neither dog has any titles (What merit do they have that they are being bred? Not even a CCA to assure they have proper structure!) Rosella Mae does not have a current eye clearance (CERF). Her heart clearance was done by a practitioner, not a cardiologist- not acceptable in many's books. 

In addition, Rosella's sire (GLDNHARTS BRYNMAR'S THE WIZ ) does not have any elbow clearances listed. Her dam, (UTOPIA DESERT ROSE) only has hips listed as well. Utopia's Desert Rose's dam is not listed in OFA- no clearances. This is not what I'd call a solid 3 generations of clearances!!

On to the sire, Portor- again no titles. The only nice dog behind him is Sonic. Portor has hips and elbows- where are the heart and eye clearances? Portor's dam only has a hip clearance- no elbows, heart, or eyes. Again- Portor has the same Sire and Rosella. He doesn't have elbow clearances nor does his mother.

This is a breeding I wouldn't consider *ever*. It is way too spotty in regard to clearances. 




jackie_hubert said:


> Still don't feel comfortable, sorry. Clearances are just one of the many requirements to be a good breeder. Again, do contact your local breed club for a referral, that will be the best starting point.


:yes: What she said. 

The Top Hat litter you were considering is so much better than this one by LEAPS and BOUNDS. If they don't have a puppy for you- you might have to push back your timeline. A good breeder and HEALTHY puppy and worth it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As I said before with the 2 Goldenkeys dogs, same maternal and paternal grandsire.... why?


----------



## cmccoy11 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am getting a puppy from safari goldens and I wouldn't pick anywhere else. Sure it's great to have clearances 1,000 generations back but with a due all due respect, who cares. Growing up i used to get MUTS from the pound. Did they have clearances for them from 1000 generations ago? No and in all honesty how much does it REALLY decrease your chances of the Puppy getting hip dysplasia? Not by much from the research I have read. Also, they have NEVER had a puppy get hip dysplasia at safari goldens. I'm not saying it won't happen to you because it's all up to chance. So I say go with the breeder you feel the best about and the puppy you fell in love with because in the end that's all that matters.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

cmccoy11 said:


> I am getting a puppy from safari goldens and I wouldn't pick anywhere else. Sure it's great to have clearances 1,000 generations back but with a due all due respect, who cares. Growing up i used to get MUTS from the pound. Did they have clearances for them from 1000 generations ago? No and in all honesty how much does it REALLY decrease your chances of the Puppy getting hip dysplasia? Not by much from the research I have read. Also, they have NEVER had a puppy get hip dysplasia at safari goldens. I'm not saying it won't happen to you because it's all up to chance. So I say go with the breeder you feel the best about and the puppy you fell in love with because in the end that's all that matters.


*

I care* about health clearances, the health and future of the breed, and the health of my dogs. I also care if people are carelessly breeding unsound goldens - a breed I love. And under no circumstances do I believe that someone who doesn't do health clearances can honestly say they have never produced a dysplastic dog, a dog with SAS, a dog with PU, etc etc etc. If they don't do the clearances then how do they know?


----------



## cmccoy11 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well you have to just take my word for it then. She refunds your money if your dog gets hip dysplasia and no one has ever called. I feel 99% of people would call if it happened to their dog. In no way am I trying to discredit you guys and your ways of choosing a breeder. You guys go with the safest route possible based on many cleareneces etc. I go the more traditional route and find a puppy that I fall in love with and a breeder I trust. Just two different ways of doing things. Maybe its because i'm liberal. Just kidding


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Take your word for what? Her telling you that no one has ever called doesn't mean she's 1) telling the truth or 2) that she has not produced dysplastic dogs or dogs with other health conditions. 

And yes, you are trying to discredit the benefit of choosing a reputable breeder who does all health clearances recommended by the GRCA. I'm just telling you why you're wrong.


----------



## cmccoy11 (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe you should call her up and ask her questions yourself? I think verbal contact is the best way to get to know a breeder. She actually just imported an English golden from hungary. He is beautiful and champion sired and she might show him. I'm really looking forward to the offspring he produces!


----------



## cmccoy11 (Jan 24, 2011)

How am i discrediting your way of choosing a breeder?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It sounds to me like she imported a Hungarian golden, not an English golden. And champion sired doesn't mean squat to me if there aren't a history of health clearances in the pedigree.


----------



## cmccoy11 (Jan 24, 2011)

good look! Sometimes my fingers fly faster than my brain!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not trying to be a jerk, but it's just incorrect to say that a history of health clearances in a pedigree will not increase the likelihood of a healthy, sound puppy. If you had done your research you would know that.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As I see it ANY breeder who makes blanket never statements about the health of their dogs is either lying or not doing the testing(or never breeds litters). Period. There are plenty of Grade I elbows out there who will never limp. Or mildly and moderately hip dysplastic dogs who will never limp. And dogs with mild SAS who will not drop dead in their backyards. I like to think that the reason my mildly unilaterally dysplastic dog was so sound is that she had more than 5 generations of clearances behind her (her dysplasia was determined trying to get an OFA hip clearance, not because she limped). I would NEVER trust a breeder who says NEVER....


----------



## cmccoy11 (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree with you but I also agree that sometimes you just fall in love with a puppy and you want HIM and no one else and suddenly the history of health clearances doesn't matter to you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Not everyone who buys a pup that develops problems lets their breeder know....as a vet, I see it all the time.... just sayin....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If I'm paying for a purebred dog part of my falling in love is the health behind the dog as well as pedigree and titles.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

When you choose a breeder that follows the GRCA's Code of Ethics- and has done so with every generation of dogs they've produced- you will certainly have a much better chance of having a healthy sound puppy who grows into a healthy, sound senior dog. Placing your trust in a breeder that doesn't do these things is like playing the lottery- only this is a life. I'm not willing to gamble with those. I'm also not willing to gamble with emotions- ask any family with a dysplastic dog. It is hard to watch that dog not live it's fullest life- all of which preventable with health screenings. I would not recommend buying a puppy from this litter. We don't say these things for our benefit- it is to help you.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

cmccoy11 said:


> I am getting a puppy from safari goldens and I wouldn't pick anywhere else. Sure it's great to have clearances 1,000 generations back but with a due all due respect, who cares. Growing up i used to get MUTS from the pound. Did they have clearances for them from 1000 generations ago? No and in all honesty how much does it REALLY decrease your chances of the Puppy getting hip dysplasia? Not by much from the research I have read. *Also, they have NEVER had a puppy get hip dysplasia at safari goldens.* I'm not saying it won't happen to you because it's all up to chance. So I say go with the breeder you feel the best about and the puppy you fell in love with because in the end that's all that matters.


Here is a link, check out GOLDENKEYSTHEODORES THUNDER & LANCE OF GODLENKEYS . When I see an elbow clearance and NO hip clearance, it leads me to believe that the hips failed. That means dysplasia. It doesn't look like either of the above dogs were bred, but they still are from this breeder's lines by the looks of it. Most of her dogs have the same GoldenKeys & Utopia prefix.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Goldenkeystheodores Thunder sired a litter in 2008 and 2009!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

*Safari Goldens / Safari Golden Retrievers*

I don't think she's coming back...

At least this thread will be here for others to see who might be googling the breeder.

BTW, this breeder is also listen on "breederweb" :no:

Is anyone else really disturbed by the "zedonk"? They come from this place: Z Bar Ranch


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow a lot has happened here since I last was on! I by no means meant to stir up any trouble. I didn't realize that finding the right breeder would be so difficult. Maybe I'm just too trusting and can't fathom that people would breed without the dogs best interest at heart! I feel like I am never really going to know if a place is okay to get a puppy from and I certainly don't want to choose wrong! I'm getting a little discouraged by this whole process. ((((


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> Wow a lot has happened here since I last was on! I by no means meant to stir up any trouble. I didn't realize that finding the right breeder would be so difficult. Maybe I'm just too trusting and can't fathom that people would breed without the dogs best interest at heart! I feel like I am never really going to know if a place is okay to get a puppy from and I certainly don't want to choose wrong! I'm getting a little discouraged by this whole process. ((((


 
Finding the right breeder does take some work. It is making sure the breeder is trying their best to breed with the dogs best interest and yes not all of them do. Follow the guildlines from the GRCA and double check that all the clearances are valid. Don't let the cute puppy lead you because they are all cute even the poorly breed, sick ones. Don't use the excuse "I feel bad for the puppy" which keeps all the pet stores and puppy mills in business. Be able to say "no" if you see the puppies. Make sure your check list is in order before you invest your heart. Be patient and you will find the right puppy. Good Luck


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey sorry I keep asking! But does anyone know anything about this breeder...

home 

Thanks!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you call people on this list, you will be in good hands. If they do not have puppies, they can point you in a safe direction.

Honeybear Goldens
Kelly Shuffelbottom
Lancaster, PA USA 17603
[email protected]
443-822-9833


Hyegold
Barbara & Richard Martin
Finleyville, PA USA 15330-2440
[email protected]
Hyegoldgoldens, Golden Retrievers, Eighty Four, PA

Harborview Goldens
Jennifer Craig
Erie, PA USA 16511
[email protected]
Harborview Golden Retrievers... Welcome!
814-898-0645

Pine Run Goldens
Gerry Clinchy
Coopersburg, PA USA 18036
[email protected]


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> Hey sorry I keep asking! But does anyone know anything about this breeder...
> 
> home
> 
> Thanks!!


They may be good. You would need to contact the breeder and see a copy of current CERF reports and a Heart Clearance. Also, the current litter is a Grandfather/Granddaughter breeding, i.e., Verdoro White Chocolate Chunk, the father if this litter, is also the grandfather of the mother of the litter. I would not feel comfortable with that tight of a breeding, others may feel differently.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I spoke to the breeder today and apparently the litter is listed wrong online. The sire is the same but that dam is Crarae Acclaim Electra Glide, or Moggie. What do you think?


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Have you contacted the Golden Retriever Club of Pittsburgh yet? They are FANTASTIC, and you won't find a group of people anywhere who are more dedicated to the health of the breed!!!


----------

